# Lund Cage



## kalvaer (May 27, 2009)

I recently read up about a "lund cage" in the Tarantula keepers guide and thought it would be a great idea for some of my Pet hole slings that I have.

Now cages are expensive here in SA, and after looking at RobC's enclosures and Adams at TC.com I really wanted some of those. Of course I couldn't get them as shipping to SA is stupid, So I had to make do with what I had, or make my own out of acrylic if I wanted them. (So I have tried my best to make them look the same, and "borrowed" many ideas from them)

Its taken a while and a lot of learning new things. But I finally completed my first lund cage tonight. Its no where near as good as my other cages and I messed up with the solvent where I had certain pieces laser cut (Which I now also know, cant be used directly with solvent due to crazing, but thats for the next one I try) 

But I would like to know what you all think, and if it will work?

Finished cage with its sheath (used to make the sides dark all the time so the T will burrow all around):







Enclosure with substrate in:






An idea of how it looks from the bottom, showing how you "SHOULD" be able to see all around inside:


----------



## Travis K (May 27, 2009)

You gonna use that for Adult Ts?


----------



## lithiumflower9 (May 27, 2009)

I like it.  Looks like a great idea.


----------



## SeventyThree (May 27, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome to me! What are the dimensions?


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 27, 2009)

awesome cage! excellent idea for those pet holes out there!

Can I ask, did you use standard acrylic adhesive for the edges or hot melt glue?


----------



## kalvaer (May 27, 2009)

Travis K said:


> You gonna use that for Adult Ts?


Its going to be a few years before any of my T's reach adult hood, so not quiet yet. Its designed for my H gigas in a few molts when its ready to come out of its Deli cup (In which I haven't seen anything in weeks other than its feet out a hole every now and then.)



SeventyThree said:


> Looks pretty awesome to me! What are the dimensions?


Its a 150mm (5.9") cube. The middle sections are all 50mm (1.9") which is equal to the space all the way around. So I am assuming it would be usuable for a 50mm T, and depending on how it stays in its burrow, at most a 100mm, But thats something I will have to test out when I finally use it. Unless somebody here can tell me?


----------



## jameshay_1uk (May 27, 2009)

That looks fantastic! I have that book, but I obv haven't got that far yet lol

Well done! :clap:


----------



## kalvaer (May 27, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> awesome cage! excellent idea for those pet holes out there!
> 
> Can I ask, did you use standard acrylic adhesive for the edges or hot melt glue?


I use something called Claratite that I buy from one of my suppliers here in SA, and apply it the same way I saw in the TAP plastics video instructionals. ie: with a really thin needle (Its not as easy as they make it out to be though  )

Problem with the one above I found, was that I had the design laser cut as I was to lazy to cut it myself and wanted everything perfect. Now the claratite reacts differently to acrylic that has been previously heated, So it caused some bubbles and "crazing" cracks. But its really slight (just shows up badly with my new camera that likes to pick up every small detail that I cant even see normally)


----------



## The_Sandman (May 27, 2009)

great job, a picture by picture of you did it would be  nice , hint hint:razz:


----------



## kalvaer (May 27, 2009)

If you check out the properties of my embedded images, you can track it back to my photo folders on PB and see them all there.

But I'll admit, I never made an instructional photo shoot of this one.

I have the measurements at work though and will gladly post them tomorrow for you all if ya want. Its pretty standard and can be increased to any size.


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone. 

Its been a while and I clean forgot about this. I was going through things today and found this post again, and thought I would give an update.

As mentioned, I had this cage planned for my H. gigas. Which has grown much faster than I had thought possible. When I returned from my Decemeber Vacation it had grown to about 5 cm so I moved it over into the Lund Cage.







These next photo's were taken some time later. As you can see it has completely "re-modelled" its cage. Its now about 7cm since its last molt and while it has again changed everything and made the tunnels bigger, its still quite happy. Though I am making a bigger cage for it in the next few weeks.












I'll try take some updated photo's again tonight


----------



## dougle (Apr 14, 2010)

*dougle*

Great cage and photo


----------



## forrestpengra (Apr 14, 2010)

Did it cost a fair bit to have the panels cut to spec?  Did you provide the glass shop a sheet with the cut requirements?  Did they drill out the 2" hole on the lid?

I'm thinking about having some precut so I can just focus on putting them together.

I want to do this but have VERY specific sizes as to fit in my shelving unit.

Very nice!


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 14, 2010)

It does cost quiet a bit, Though I am sure in the USA or Canada it will be considerably cheaper than for me in SA. I got most of my idea's after looking at the TAP plastics website where they had a video on designing acrylic boxes. The cut out portions of the lund cage took a bit more thinking and I must admit I did do it wrong the first time.

The 2" vent holes, I cut myself using a Standard 2" hole saw, as the laser cutting can be pricey.

TAP plastics if I remember correctly sell the solvent and all the hinges and things exactly as I have used. Of course it was too expensive for me to import, though from the USA or Canada it might be worthwhile looking into

As to the specific sizes  I completely understand. It was the main reason I started making my own in the beginning. Of course now I have changed where I keep my T's so it no longer matters that much, But I am planning on making bigger cages to fit into the new bookshelf which is their home. Which currently looks like this:






The funny part is my two biggest T's are in the 2 smaller cages on the left. Still need to make them new homes. I have the material laying here, I just haven't had time to put them together, so I thought I would wait until their next molts. 

Also had to make an ICU tonight as my B vagans in the 2nd cage from the left was just sitting there and never moved at all when I fed it tonight and realised that it wasn't moving even when touched. I hope its ok and praying its just going to molt


----------



## forrestpengra (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you PM me the dimensions you provided the glass shop for the arboreal setup?  Specifically I'm looking for something for my Pokies (regalis, fasciata, formosa, pederseni).


----------



## 8by8 (Apr 14, 2010)

You need to make an informational video on these, there awesome. I wouldnt mind making a dozen or so of these big and small. Nice craftsmanship.


----------



## robd (Apr 15, 2010)

8by8 said:


> You need to make an informational video on these, there awesome. I wouldnt mind making a dozen or so of these big and small. Nice craftsmanship.


Agreed. Although there are some posts in the past explaining D-I-Y acrylic enclosures, I don't know of many videos other than something like a plexiglass lid.

You definitely have a knack for it. Nice work.


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks all. 

I don't have a video camera  But I'll try take step by step photo's with the material I have at home and make a cage up to show you, if you all want?

As to the Arboreal cage above (+/- 12 inch x 6 inch x 6 inch), Here is the cutting list I give my Acrylic supplier

Back: 300mm x 150mm x 1 off
Roof and Floor: 150mm x 142 mm x 2 off
Sides: 292mm x 142mm x 2 off
Door: 150mm x 220 mm x 1 off
Front "flap" 150mm x 80mm x 1 off
Then 2 "Hasps", and 3 "Hinges"

Of course my measurements are metric (sorry  its just a mission to work it all out in inches)  The key however, is to decide what size material you are going to use. For my cages I use 4mm clear Acrylic. So you have to minus the material thickness from certain parts to make it fit together. The rectangular shaped cages are slightly more complicated than square ones depending on what you want.

A perfect square 200mm (+/- 8 inch) cage using 4mm acrylic would be
2 off 200mm x 200mm (top and bottom)
4 off 196mm x 196mm (sides)

If you had to use 5mm the sides would become 4 off 195mm x 195mm. Hope that makes sense?

PS: My B. vagans doesn't look like its going to pull through. I really have NO clue what is wrong with it, other than it seems to be dying


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 15, 2010)

If there's any UK readers who want a cheap option for cut perspex boxes that work really well for Ts then Paperchase has two sizes that are great.

They're also terribly badly glued together so I'd advise ripping them apart and getting your own perspex adhesive to rebuild them as my first arboreal cage's side just came off one day - fortunately i was in the room to make sure the formosa female didn't escape

They cost 12 pounds for a 5x5x10 inch cuboid, and 18 for a 9x9x24 inch. Cheaper than buying cut perspex from almost anywhere here in the UK. And you can customise them easily by just breaking them up and then using the pieces.

Nice cages kalvaer!


----------



## robd (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll certainly be waiting to see this step-by-step if you're willing to make one, kalavaer.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 15, 2010)

Bummer about the B.vagans dude.


----------

